# New to plants=questions



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm setting up a rcs tank (10 gal.) and I would like to add some live plants. I know about java moss, is there any other plants like it that will grow in low light/ normal aquarium lights? 

Will guppy grass grow with normal tank lights? 

I found another plant, Najas roraima (Spiky Guppy Grass i think), is it's care the same as guppy grass? Is it a floating plant? and ok to use with shrimp?

Any plant reccomendations?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think the najas are similar, but don't quote me. Java fern grows in low light and hornwort, which can be better in a high pH tank.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

anubias I think. I like water lettuce and freshwater seaweed.


----------

